

A New DB for 80% of Facebook, YouTube-scale Sites - gsteph22
http://www.roadtofailure.com/2009/08/07/a-new-db-for-80-of-facebook-youtube-scale-sites/

======
maukdaddy
This is just blog spam!

"I update this blog a few times a month. Don't worry -- I'm worth waiting
for."

User gsteph22 has only submitted two articles, both from this crappy blog.

~~~
jibiki
I think it's generally considered okay to submit your own blog here.

------
ericb
Anyone tried Cassandra? I thought that was what Facebook was using for this
type of thing?

~~~
jbellis
Yes. Actually we [cassandra] are seeing a fair number of people switching to
Cassandra from hbase because of speed and reliability (no single points of
failure).

~~~
gsteph22
That's interesting -- we've seen a lot of the opposite, especially from the
.20 release. I guess it all depends on what you need to do with it :)

------
moe
MongoDB seems to be heading that way, slowly but surely.

~~~
falsestprophet
I am using couchdb (with couchdb-lounge) to store distribute a large dataset
for a computationally intensive scientific application. So far so good.

MongoDB is heading that way, but its support for partitioning, which couchdb-
lounge is performing adequately already, is in alpha.

~~~
moe
I just looked at couchdb-lounge because I'm very interested in partitioning
and hadn't heard about it.

The wiki unfortunately left the important questions unanswered. Does lounge
handle the rebalancing when new shards are added/removed? Do I have to take
the cluster offline to add new nodes? What are the failure modes (e.g. a node
failing and coming back)? How is a replacement node bootstrapped?

Since none of that is mentioned I have my doubts that lounge is handling it
adequately. But I'd be glad to hear otherwise!

------
joubert
Berkeley DB?

------
jonursenbach
Drizzle?

------
jimboyoungblood
Does anyone know where the "Live Nude Girls" are on his site? The link seems
to be broken.

~~~
gsteph22
It's a Secret!

